# Rechtslage bzgl. Bilder ins Internet stellen



## AvS (26. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich verwalte momentan die Homepage unseres Abiturjahrgangs und ich habe dort Photos von unseren Abi-Partys online gestellt. Doch seit einigen Tagen wird unser Gästebuch vollgespammt, dass ich ein bestimmtes Foto doch rausnehmen solle, da es anscheinend gegen deren Willen online gestellt wurde. Aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass das Photo bei der Abiparty auf deren Willen gemacht worden ist. Mir wurde sogar schon eine Verleumdungsklage angehängt aber noch nicht vollzogen bzw. ist noch kein Brief angekommen   

Die Frage ist, welche Rechte ich besitze und ob ich es gegebenfalls doch runternehmen sollte. Also ich finde es nur lächerlich, denn das besagte Photo (was eigentlich nicht schlimm ist) wurde auf deren Willen gemacht und es war von vornerein klar, dass die Bilder auch online kommen...


----------



## NomadSoul (26. Januar 2006)

Rechtlich hat jeder das Recht am eigenen Bild, wenn nix unterschrieben wurde must du es wohl runternehmen, dadie Person wohl nichtdamit einverstanden ist.


----------



## Duddle (29. Januar 2006)

Servus!

Also ich habe mal gelernt, das grundsätzlich die Person auf dem Foto gefragt werden muss, ob du das Foto veröffentlichen darfst. Ausnahme: Gruppenfotos.

Das hier habe ich noch gefunden



			
				http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/98-archiv/49229-berichterstattung-website-fuer-gemeinde.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> § 22
> Recht am eigenen Bilde
> Bildnisse dürfen nur mit Einwilligung des Abgebildeten verbreitet oder öffentlich zur Schau gestellt werden. Die Einwilligung gilt im Zweifel als erteilt, wenn der Abgebildete dafür, daß er sich abbilden ließ, eine Entlohnung erhielt. Nach dem Tode des Abgebildeten bedarf es bis zum Ablaufe von 10 Jahren der Einwilligung der Angehörigen des Abgebildeten. Angehörige im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind der überlebende Ehegatte und die Kinder des Abgebildeten, und wenn weder ein Ehegatte noch Kinder vorhanden sind, die Eltern des Abgebildeten.
> 
> ...




Also ich würde sagen (ohne jeglichen Anspruch auf gesetzliche Richtigkeit), wenn du Zeugen für die eindeutige Einwilligung des Fotografierten hast, bist du im Recht. Wenn das aber nur ein oder zwei Fotos sind, würd ich mir da keinen großen Kopf machen.

Ansonsten gibt es ja sicherlich auch Gesetze gegen Gästebuch-Spam. Falls es wirklich überhand nimmt, kannst du dann vielleicht Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.


Duddle


----------



## NomadSoul (29. Januar 2006)

Ich sags mal so, ich würde lieber die Bilder entfernen, als auf mein Recht beharren. Ganz einfach weil, wir hier auch nicht wissen was auf diesen Bildern zu sehen ist. Ist diese Person in einer für Sie, unagenehmen weise dargestellt, könnte es auf Rufschädigung hinauslaufen und auch dass kann teuer werden. Also im zweifelsfall Anwalt aufsuchen, und Bilder entfernen, wenn der sein Ok gibt, kannste das Bild wieder reinstellen.


----------



## AvS (31. Januar 2006)

Hi, Danke für die Antworten. Ich konnte das leidige Problem einfacher lösen als vorm Gericht....wäre auch schlimm, wenn wir so weit in unserer Gesellschaft gekommen sind, dass nur noch der Gang zum Gericht hilft..

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Sebastianus (1. Februar 2006)

Na, ich sage auch nochmal was dazu  - wenn man als "kleine" Internetseite Leute einfach fotografiert ohne sie zufragen, gibt es zwei Standpunkte: a) hat die Person schon damit, dass sie in die Kamera guckte, eingewilligt, dass sie fotografiert weden möchte - jedoch wird nicht immer ersichtlich sein, dass dieses Foto nicht ausschließlich privat genutzt wid => zum Beispiel auf der Abipage

Anders ist dies bei "größeren" Angeboten wie ich mit mehreren Leuten eines betreibe! Wir haben im regionalen Kreise mehr als 16.000 Mitgliede rund tragen stets "Arbeitskleidung" an der man uns erkennt und auf Grund des hohen Bekanntheitsgrad wiß, was mit den Bildern passiert!

Jedoch müssen auch wir, wenn es jemand möchte, ein Bild wieder aus unserem Angebot entfernen - da gibt es kein Umherkommen - auf Grund welchen Beweggründen ist ebenfalls nicht von Wert! Was wir jedoch nicht machen  müssen, ist, sofern die Person nicht unvorteilhaft getroffen worden ist oder so sondern anderen Gründe hat (hatte Krankenschein an dem Tag, ist mit Frau auf dem Foto wo eigenen Frau meckern könnte und und und), dieses bild nicht ohne Aufwandsentschädigung entfernen !

Fazit: als "kleine" Seite muss man leider stets klein beigeben, wenn man nicht möchte, das es kosten könnte - schließlich wird sich niemand für kleine Seiten einem Presseverband anschließend!


----------



## Anwältchen (10. April 2010)

> a) hat die Person schon damit, dass sie in die Kamera guckte, eingewilligt, dass sie fotografiert weden möchte


Falsch! Absolut falsch! Wenn eine Einzelperson auf einem Foto eindeutig identifizierbar ist und es sich in diesem Augenblick nicht um ein Geschehnis handelt, das für die Öffentlichkeit von Bedeutung ist, braucht es deren Einwilligung.

Den Rest deines Kommentars konnte ich wegen deiner eigenartigen Teutschen Sprack nicht entziffern, wird aber ebenfalls falsch sein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. April 2010)

Anwältchen hat gesagt.:


> Sebastianus hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > a) hat die Person schon damit, dass sie in die Kamera guckte, eingewilligt, dass sie fotografiert weden möchte
> ...



Siehe dazu auch KunstUrhG §22, wie bereits von Duddle erwähnt.

Wenn man in eine Kamera guckt, willigt man vielleicht ein, fotografiert zu Werden, jedoch nicht, dass dieses Foto verbreitet werden darf.

Wie ernst man das nimmt, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Kleine Entscheidungshilfe:
Ungeachtet anfallender Gerichts-/Abmahnkosten kann Zuwiderhandlung mit Geldstrafe oder gar Freiheitsstrafe geahndet werden


----------



## Leola13 (10. April 2010)

Hai,



AvS hat gesagt.:


> Hi, Danke für die Antworten. Ich konnte das leidige Problem einfacher lösen als vorm Gericht....
> Danke trotzdem



Da diese Antwort schon 31.01.06 17:46 kam sollte sich das Thema eigentlich erledigt haben, obwohl ihr beiden recht habt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (10. April 2010)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man in eine Kamera guckt, willigt man vielleicht ein, fotografiert zu Werden, jedoch nicht, dass dieses Foto verbreitet werden darf.


Korrekt.
Und selbst wenn die Person zweifelsfrei vor der Kamera posiert, gibt sie damit lediglich zu erkennen "ich habe nichts dagegen fotografiert zu werden"..... die Einwilligung zur Veröffentlichung ist damit aber trotzdem nicht gegeben.
Die Veröffentlichung sollte man also schriftlich vereinbaren.

Aber..... auch eine schriftliche Vereinbarung (Vertrag) kann jederzeit widerrufen werden.
Daher sollte in der Vereinbarung auch festgahalten werden was in diesem Fall passieren würde (z.B. Schadenersatz an den Fotografen).
Man stelle sich z.B. nurmal vor dass der Fotograf das Model für 2 Wochen zum Shooting auf Hawaii einlädt und die Kosten übernimmt..... und dass Model ein paar Tage nach der Veröffentlichung selbige untersagt. 

@Leola13, auch wenn das Thema für den TE schon erledigt ist..... und das Thema schon älter ist, ist es ja aber immernoch irgendwie aktuell. 
Solange also Richtigstellungen oder Folgeinformationen gemacht werden (sprich: es passt zum Thema), sehe ich persönlich kein Problem darin dass ein altes Thema ausgegraben wird.


----------

